# replacing struts on 2009 sentra, need help



## mudhen1970 (Oct 24, 2015)

does anyone know what tools i need to replace the front struts on my 2009 sentra? i'm on a trip and both are toast, i'm just wondering what size wrenches, and sockets are needed to replace them , i have to monroe quick struts coming in tomorrow, so i dont need to change the springs, and help will be greatly appreciated, i left my haynes repair book at home wasnt expecting to rebuild the front end on my trip.


----------

